
Ask HN: Which free email provider for custom domains? - illuminated
I have several personal domains that I have self hosted until recently at SoYouStart. With the ongoing pandemic, it becomes hard for me to access my funds through the payment card so I have to cancel the server. I&#x27;ve been researching the free email hosting options last few days and it seems like Yandex offers the most for custom domains but wanted to ask if anyone uses anything that can be recommended. I don&#x27;t need more than 5 emails addresses per domain (plus few aliases). 
I was looking also at Zoho Mail, but they allow only web mail access with the free tier plan.
======
mkbkn
Zoho's founder is an ultra-right winger. I recently cancelled all my
subscriptions to Zoho.

